# Internet macht mucken



## Griever87 (23. Januar 2012)

Hi
Ich habe seit 23.12.11 urplötzlich kein Internet mehr...
Mein Router ist ein Hama DSL / ADSL2+ WLAN 11g Modem Router, habe es aber auch schon mit einem D-Link ausprobiert und dort ist der selbe fehler...
Kabel, Zugangsdaten usw wurden auch schon überprüft, ausgetauscht und der Fehler besteht trotzdem noch...
Die Telekom sagt es würde nicht an der Leitung liegen und hat den ganzen Standart durchgefragt den ich selbst schon im vorraus erledigt habe. Aber Ahnung hatten die nicht wirklich...

Hier das log meines Routers



> 1/1/2000 0:40:7> Last errorlog repeat 22 Times
> 1/1/2000 0:40:7> Call Failed
> 1/1/2000 0:40:7> netMakeChannDial: err=-3000 rn_p=804d2b50


 
Der Diagnostic Test sagt folgendes:



> Testing Ethernet LAN connection ... PASS
> Testing ADSL Synchronization . PASS
> Testing ATM OAM segment ping ... FAIL
> Testing ATM OAM end to end ping ... FAIL
> ...


 
Der Fehler netMakeChannDial: err=-3000 rn_p=804d2b50 kommt bei google in der ausführung genau 1x vor und das ist ein polnisches Forum...
Ansonsten habe ich keine Ahnung..
Ich hoffe hier kennt jemand den Fehler und kann mir helfen...


----------



## Jimini (23. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mal nach "netMakeChannDial: err=-3000" gegoogelt - etwas hilfreiches habe ich auf die Schnelle noch nicht gefunden, es gibt aber viele Leute mit einem ähnlichen / gleichen Problem. 
Jedenfalls solltest du auf jeden Fall den Telekom-Support weiter nerven - wenn es mit zwei Routern nicht funktioniert, soll halt mal einer von denen seinen Allerwertesten in Gang setzen. 
Was genau hattest du denn schon unternommen, um das Problem zu beheben? Läuft der Router mit Standardeinstellungen?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Griever87 (23. Januar 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ich habe mal nach "netMakeChannDial: err=-3000" gegoogelt - etwas hilfreiches habe ich auf die Schnelle noch nicht gefunden, es gibt aber viele Leute mit einem ähnlichen / gleichen Problem.
> MfG Jimini


 
Wenn man das ende des fehlers (rn_p=804d2b50) mitnimmt, findet man den Fehler nur noch 1 Mal...



Jimini schrieb:


> Jedenfalls solltest du auf jeden Fall den Telekom-Support weiter nerven - wenn es mit zwei Routern nicht funktioniert, soll halt mal einer von denen seinen Allerwertesten in Gang setzen.


Heute hat jemand von der Diagnoseabteilung endlich angerufen, aussage: bis zum Haus ist es OK, aber meinen Router kann er nicht anpingen...
Ich sollte doch den Router austauschen, obwohl im Supportticket stand, dass ich schon einen D-Link ausprobiert hätte  
2. Aussage: Wir können einen Techniker schicken, aber wenn es an etwas anderes liegt wie der Hausanschluss muss ich ihn selbst bezahlen...



Jimini schrieb:


> Was genau hattest du denn schon unternommen, um das Problem zu beheben? Läuft der Router mit Standardeinstellungen?
> 
> MfG Jimini


Ich hab alles gemacht: Rücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen, alle Einstellungen ercrawlt, Standarteinstellungen verwendet, die Telekom Einstellungen laut Hama Handbuch verewendet, sämtliche Kabel ausgetauscht, Splitter getauscht, Firmware geupdated...

EDIT: Ich probiere es morgen nochmal mit einer Fritzbox vllt funzt es dann...


----------



## onslaught (23. Januar 2012)

> Heute hat jemand von der Diagnoseabteilung endlich angerufen, aussage: bis zum Haus ist es OK, aber meinen Router kann er nicht anpingen...



Ist IM Haus an der Installation auch alles OK ? Kabel angebohrt z.B., Anschlussdose geprüft ?


----------



## Jimini (23. Januar 2012)

Schau dir auch mal euren Verteiler im Haus an. Ich habe es schon erlebt, dass mir da Kabel korrodiert sind und ich erst nach 6 Wochen und einer (vergeblichen) Runterstufung von 6 auf 1MBit endlich einen Techniker ins Haus bekam.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Griever87 (23. Januar 2012)

Die Hausverkablung hat sich mein Vater (Fernmeldeelektroniker) angesehen und die ist seiner Meinung nach OK...

Der Fehler ist ja von einer Sekunde auf die andere gekommen...
Das Internet ist um ca 22 Uhr ausgefallen und da hat in unserem 1 Familienhaus niemand gebohrt oder war überhaupt im Keller wo die Anlage aufgebaut ist...

EDIT: Dadurch dass er aber mittlerweile in Rente ist, hat er keine Diagnosegeräte mehr... Aber die Kabel sind nicht oxidiert hat er zu mir gemeint...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Januar 2012)

Ist das in post 1 eigentlich das komplette log?Wenn nein,dann bitte das komplette posten da ich so nix herauslesen kann.
Was für einen anschluß hast du eigentlich?Einen normalen analog/isdn oder ip-basierten anschluß? (sollte im vertrag stehen und ip-anschlüsse sind bei der tkom etwas günstiger als normale)
Wie ist dein aufbau?Hast du das modem direkt neben der 1. tae stehen? (es darf nur eine geben!)



Griever87 schrieb:


> Heute hat jemand von der Diagnoseabteilung endlich angerufen, aussage: bis zum Haus ist es OK, aber meinen Router kann er nicht anpingen...
> Ich sollte doch den Router austauschen, obwohl im Supportticket stand, dass ich schon einen D-Link ausprobiert hätte
> EDIT: Ich probiere es morgen nochmal mit einer Fritzbox vllt funzt es dann...


Ich hoffe es ist dann eine 3270 oder 7270.Wenn nicht,dann versuche bitte ein entsprechendes modell zum test aufzutreiben.Wenn die syncen,hab ich evt. auch eine erklärung dafür die ich dir aber erst geb,wenn ich mehr input habe.



Griever87 schrieb:


> Die Hausverkablung hat sich mein Vater (Fernmeldeelektroniker) angesehen und die ist seiner Meinung nach OK...
> EDIT: Dadurch dass er aber mittlerweile in Rente ist, hat er keine Diagnosegeräte mehr... Aber die Kabel sind nicht oxidiert hat er zu mir gemeint...


 Kennt der wirklich keinen mehr?Es kann doch eigentlich für ihn nicht so schwer sein über beziehungen so ein diagnosegerät mal leihweise oder mit bediener zu bekommen...


----------



## Griever87 (23. Januar 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ist das in post 1 eigentlich das komplette log?Wenn nein,dann bitte das komplette posten da ich so nix herauslesen kann.
> Was für einen anschluß hast du eigentlich?Einen normalen analog/isdn oder ip-basierten anschluß? (sollte im vertrag stehen und ip-anschlüsse sind bei der tkom etwas günstiger als normale)
> Wie ist dein aufbau?Hast du das modem direkt neben der 1. tae stehen? (es darf nur eine geben!)


Das Komlette log ist voll mit diesen 3 Zeilen, nur die Zahl vor Times ändert sich ständig

Aufbau bei uns wie folgt:

Hausanschluss -> 2 Dünne kabel zu einer Dose -> Splitter daran angeschlossen -> Router am Splitter und ISDN Anlage am Splitter -> 2 dünne Kabel von der isdn Anlage wieder zum Anschluss (Telefonanschluss im Keller)
Am Router Selbst hängen 1 PC, 1 Switch (an diesem 1PC und 1 Fernseher) und über WLAN ein Notebook und eine PS3



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist dann eine 3270 oder 7270.Wenn nicht,dann versuche bitte ein entsprechendes modell zum test aufzutreiben.Wenn die syncen,hab ich evt. auch eine erklärung dafür die ich dir aber erst geb,wenn ich mehr input habe.


Ich bekomme die erst morgen von nem Kollegen und der hat keine ahnung welche er hat...



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kennt der wirklich keinen mehr?Es kann doch eigentlich für ihn nicht so schwer sein über beziehungen so ein diagnosegerät mal leihweise oder mit bediener zu bekommen...



Sein alter Baubezirk ist ca 150km entfernt und die alten Kollegen sind schon alle frühpensionäre


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Januar 2012)

Griever87 schrieb:


> Das Komlette log ist voll mit diesen 3 Zeilen, nur die Zahl vor Times ändert sich ständig


Naja,hätte ja sein können das da noch mehr steht.


> Hausanschluss -> 2 Dünne kabel zu einer Dose -> Splitter daran angeschlossen -> Router am Splitter und ISDN Anlage am Splitter -> 2 dünne Kabel von der isdn Anlage wieder zum Anschluss (Telefonanschluss im Keller)


Das mit den "dünnen kabeln" zwischen hausanschluß (APL) und erster telefondose klingt abenteuerlich.Normalerweise sollte da doch ein cat. 3 kabel von der tkom sein,oder?
Ansonsten,kannst du dein modem mal testweise an der ersten telefondose (die,die direkt am APL hängt) anschließen?Nicht das dein splitter das zeitliche gesegnet hat.


> Ich bekomme die erst morgen von nem Kollegen und der hat keine ahnung welche er hat...


Na hoffentlich kann er einen router auch als solchen identifizieren.Nicht das er einen switch oder so bringt... (er muß doch wissen,was er mal gekauft hat)
Es wäre nicht schlecht,wenn du dann auch mal ein paar dsl-informationen posten könntest,die dir die fritzbox liefert. (unter internet->dsl informationen)


> und die alten Kollegen sind schon alle frühpensionäre


 Ich seh schon,ich hab den falschen job...


----------



## Griever87 (25. Januar 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Naja,hätte ja sein können das da noch mehr steht.
> Das mit den "dünnen kabeln" zwischen hausanschluß (APL) und erster telefondose klingt abenteuerlich.Normalerweise sollte da doch ein cat. 3 kabel von der tkom sein,oder?


Ich hab mich da ungenau ausgedrückt... Es ist ein Adernpaar und das passt auch so laut dem Mitarbeiter der das gemacht hat (ging ja schließlich 6 Jahre ohne Probleme) 


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ansonsten,kannst du dein modem mal testweise an der ersten telefondose (die,die direkt am APL hängt) anschließen?Nicht das dein splitter das zeitliche gesegnet hat.
> Na hoffentlich kann er einen router auch als solchen identifizieren.Nicht das er einen switch oder so bringt... (er muß doch wissen,was er mal gekauft hat)


Es ist eine Fritzbox 3270 


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es wäre nicht schlecht,wenn du dann auch mal ein paar dsl-informationen posten könntest,die dir die fritzbox liefert. (unter internet->dsl informationen)


 
Sind als Angänge an diesem Post dabei



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich seh schon,ich hab den falschen job...


Ich auch ^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Januar 2012)

Griever87 schrieb:


> Sind als Angänge an diesem Post dabei


 Laut der fritzbox-daten ist deine leitung ok.Es wäre noch günstig,wenn du damit das einwählen probieren könntest.(mit deinen einwahldaten natürlich) Wenn das funzt ist deine leitung ok und du kannst deine beiden alten modems gegen ein gescheites neues tauschen.
Ach übrigens,mein beileid.Du gehörst ja auch zu den tkom-geschädigten...


----------



## Griever87 (25. Januar 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Laut der fritzbox-daten ist deine leitung ok.


Hab ich mir schon gedacht, weil die Vermittlungsstelle ja gefunden wird und dsl aktiv ist...


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es wäre noch günstig,wenn du damit das einwählen probieren könntest.(mit deinen einwahldaten natürlich) Wenn das funzt ist deine leitung ok und du kannst deine beiden alten modems gegen ein gescheites neues tauschen.


Das ist der Knackpunkt... Bild 4 zeigt es, leider trotzdem kein Internet 
Die Einwahldaten sind aber in Ordnung, weil ich mit denen seit ca 6 Jahren ins Internet gehe ...


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ach übrigens,mein beileid.Du gehörst ja auch zu den tkom-geschädigten...


Ja mein Vater und mein Onkel haben dort gearbeitet ^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Januar 2012)

Griever87 schrieb:


> Das ist der Knackpunkt... Bild 4 zeigt es, leider trotzdem kein Internet
> Die Einwahldaten sind aber in Ordnung, weil ich mit denen seit ca 6 Jahren ins Internet gehe ...


Achso...hatte nicht gedacht,das du das schon probiert hattest.
Wenn deine einwahldaten nicht mehr gehen,solltest du die tkom darauf hinweisen.Das kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwierig sein,die zu reaktivieren...


> Ja mein Vater und mein Onkel haben dort gearbeitet ^^


 Na wenn die da nicht mehr sind,wird es zeit nach möglichkeit zu wechseln.Anderen anbieter sind günstiger und deine leitung könnte auch erheblich schneller sein.(geschätzt um faktor 2-2,5)


----------



## Griever87 (25. Januar 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Achso...hatte nicht gedacht,das du das schon probiert hattest.
> Wenn deine einwahldaten nicht mehr gehen,solltest du die tkom darauf hinweisen.
> Das kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwierig sein,die zu reaktivieren...


Aber urplötzlich sollen die nichtmehr gehen?



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Na wenn die da nicht mehr sind,wird es zeit nach möglichkeit zu wechseln.Anderen anbieter sind günstiger und deine leitung könnte auch erheblich schneller sein.(geschätzt um faktor 2-2,5)


 
Ich wohn bei meinem Vater im Haus und ich hab somit Mitarbeitertarif ^^
Und geschwindigkeit ist das das Höchste was bei uns im Ort möglich ist...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Januar 2012)

Griever87 schrieb:


> Aber urplötzlich sollen die nichtmehr gehen?


Weis manns?Lass einfach mal auf irgendeinem tkomschen server-platte ein bit umgefallen sein und dieses bit gehört halt doofer weise durch einen sau dummen zufall zu deinem login.Dann funzt das halt nicht mehr.
Mal davon ab,es kostet nix die tkom mal darauf hin zu weisen und ich denke,das so ein fehler auch schnell behoben sein wird. (sag denen einfach,das du festgestellt hast,das dein login nicht mehr geht)





> Ich wohn bei meinem Vater im Haus und ich hab somit Mitarbeitertarif ^^
> Und geschwindigkeit ist das das Höchste was bei uns im Ort möglich ist...


 Ah so...Mach mal einen check bei easybell.Wenn da was geht,dann schaltet auch telefonica bei euch im ort.
Und was auf so einer telefonica-leitung geht,siehst du auf dem bild im anhang.Ich habe bei mir 6db mehr leitungsdämpfung als du (laut modem) und einen brutto-sync von ca.4200 kbit! Dabei sitz ich allerdings auf einem nicht so schönen centilium-port.Auf deinem infineon oder gar einem broadcom-port währ noch mehr drin...


----------



## Griever87 (26. Januar 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Weis manns?Lass einfach mal auf irgendeinem tkomschen server-platte ein bit umgefallen sein und dieses bit gehört halt doofer weise durch einen sau dummen zufall zu deinem login.Dann funzt das halt nicht mehr.
> Mal davon ab,es kostet nix die tkom mal darauf hin zu weisen und ich denke,das so ein fehler auch schnell behoben sein wird. (sag denen einfach,das du festgestellt hast,das dein login nicht mehr geht)


 Login haben sie mir einen neuen gegeben und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht... aber morgen Nachmittag kommt ein Techniker



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ah so...Mach mal einen check bei easybell.Wenn da was geht,dann schaltet auch telefonica bei euch im ort.
> Und was auf so einer telefonica-leitung geht,siehst du auf dem bild im anhang.Ich habe bei mir 6db mehr leitungsdämpfung als du (laut modem) und einen brutto-sync von ca.4200 kbit! Dabei sitz ich allerdings auf einem nicht so schönen centilium-port.Auf deinem infineon oder gar einem broadcom-port währ noch mehr drin...


 
Geht auch nur 2000 laut online Verfügbarkeitscheck


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Januar 2012)

Griever87 schrieb:


> Login haben sie mir einen neuen gegeben und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht... aber morgen Nachmittag kommt ein Techniker


Dann weiß ich auch nicht.Laut den daten der fritzbox sollte es auf alle fälle gehen und du hast ja mit 14db snr sogar noch unmengen an luft in der leitung.


> Geht auch nur 2000 laut online Verfügbarkeitscheck


 Aber nicht bei easybell!Deren verfügbarkeitscheck sagt doch nur,ob es geht oder nicht.Eine prognose muß man bei denen extra machen lassen.
Mal davon ab,bei mir z.b. schaltet die tkom 384kbit (fest).Bei alice gabs als prognose zwischen 1-1,5Mbit (ratenadaptiv).Haben tuh ich ohne optimierung 2,9 Mbit und mit optimierung 3,6 Mbit.(das wird aber noch nicht ganz das ende der fahnenstange sein,das sind alles "realwerte" also kein brutto-sync) Nunja,ich denke auf prognosen kann man nicht viel geben außer bei denen von der tkom denn die regeln da rigoros ab.


----------

